# La Pavoni Professional Espresso Machine - Service/Repair



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

A colleague at work has a La Pavoni Professional Espresso Machine that was left when a relative passed away.

He would like to find someone/somewhere that could look to getting it functional again, is anyone aware of such a person or place around the West Sussex Area?

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't know anyone but they're simple enough to do oneself


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Not in West Sussex but I had mine serviced at Ferrari's and they did a great job http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> Don't know anyone but they're simple enough to do oneself


He isn't that way inclined, I'll mention it to him but reckon he'd like someone that knows what they are doing bring it back to life


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Espresso Services in Glasgow. Ship to them and they'll ship it back sorted!


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Nopapercup said:


> Not in West Sussex but I had mine serviced at Ferrari's and they did a great job http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/


The owner of this place is the nicest chap you could ever meet. I change the seals my self on my pre-millennium but it was twisting on the base so I took it to these guys and they done a great job


----------



## jerrold (Jul 12, 2017)

slightly hijacking the thread, but I just acquired an old one as well, it works, but there is a slight leak at the bottom of the cylinder when hot. I'm guessing I need to change the seal there, but if I'm going to dis-assemble, are there other parts/seals people might recommend I replace/service whilst its open?

Don't really want to go whole hog, although I might add a pressure gauge at some point...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi Jerrold - you should replace the boiler seal and the piston seals and group head seal as a minimum, personally I would go the whole hog and do them all.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Completely agree, you'd be surprised how brittle the seals become. Get the service pack from theespressoshop. Works out cheaper than buying individually. Also you get to pull apart the machine and understand it better


----------



## jerrold (Jul 12, 2017)

thanks, further question, is this the grouphead service kit or the other service kit, the numbers don't match the diagram on theesspressoshop. com


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi Jerrod - what year is your machine - have a look here as well - this bloke is the business and sells the parts

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/ricambi_eng.htm



jerrold said:


> thanks, further question, is this the grouphead service kit or the other service kit, the numbers don't match the diagram on theesspressoshop. com


----------



## jerrold (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks, I'm not actually sure, its a 90's model I think, don't know if the start or the end...

How do I tell?


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

jerrold said:


> Thanks, I'm not actually sure, its a 90's model I think, don't know if the start or the end...
> 
> How do I tell?


The date is on a sticker in the base usually


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

hi Jerrold - take the base off - sometimes there a year sticker inside - apart from that you will need to remove the piston - if its brass its pre 96 - if its Teflon its 96-2001


----------



## jerrold (Jul 12, 2017)

good thought, it says 1995, its a full brass edition


----------



## jerrold (Jul 12, 2017)

ok, since I took the base off I started pulling it apart. I'm going to order some of the gaskets, I don't think the standard kit has what I need. Thanks for your help!


----------

